# Essie Summer 2009 Collection



## Bec688 (Jun 8, 2009)

Essie Summer 2009 Collection











Lovie Dovie





Chubby Cheeks





Luscious Lips





Not Just A Pretty Face





Cute As A Button





Funny Face


source


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 8, 2009)

ooh I love lovie dovie and cute as a button!

actually I love all of them, but I'd use chubby cheeks and funny face on toes rather than nails.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 8, 2009)

It's a very pretty collection, I like all the colours, so I don't think I'm allowed near the beauty supplier for awhile


----------



## bCreative (Jun 8, 2009)

They're pretty, but might just be a bit too pink for my taste.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 8, 2009)

I really like "not just a pretty face" and "luscious lips", very nice for the daytime.


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 8, 2009)

I really like this collection!! They're all pretty!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Lucy (Jun 20, 2009)

cute as a button!! it's so cute!! lol


----------



## esha (Jun 20, 2009)

I want them all!


----------

